# Suggestions on where to sell a lightly used road bike and custom wheels.



## gravitywell

Hey everyone. I hope this is the right forum to post this question. I recently moved to the area (North VA) from the Nashville area. I have a road bike that I haven't touched in over a year, and my finances need a kick in the pants. 

Are there any shops that I could get a fair price for my bike and wheels? Or should I try Craigslist? Or is there another suggestion for the area? 

I appreciate any suggestions. 

Thank you, and ride safe!


----------



## pmf

Sure you want to sell it? Biking is good in the DC area. The Shenandoah valley is a beautiful place to ride, that's not far from here. There's a network of paved bike trails that make commuting on a bike a valid option to sitting in traffic or on the metro. Some good bike clubs, and many good organized rides. Even downtown DC has bike lanes on may of the streets. The ridin is good here. 

The cost of living here is a negative. Your finances will be constantly kicking you in the pants.


----------



## crit_boy

pmf said:


> The cost of living here is a negative. Your finances will be constantly kicking you in the pants.


and the number of people, and the ever increasing property taxes, and the #$!& car tax, and the snow, and the people who have no idea how to drive an any weather conditions other than perfect sunny day, and the cancelling school with the mere talk of snow. . .


----------



## pmf

Schools -- Yeah, I knew we were in for it when they didn't cancel school on that first day that it snowed and they should have. It was slippery and the school administration caught hell for it. So the inevitable response is to cancel it at the first sight of a snow flake for the rest of the year. I guess they didn't want a repeat of last year, but the get tough thing really backfired. 

Car tax -- It used to be a lot worse. It was a whole 5% of what your car is worth every year. Gilmore got elected governor on the sole platform that he was going to get rid of it. He halfway succeeded. Then everyone realized that tax money has to come from somewhere. 

Property tax -- See above. Actually, this is the first year mine didn't go up. I liked the one year when the value of the house dropped $30,000 and the value of the lot increased $30,000. Living in an area not really hit by the recession has its costs. 

Driving in the snow -- Hey dammit, I have all wheel drive. I can drive 60 mph on ice. 

Snow -- I moved here from Minneapolis. Even the last two winters have been mild in comparison. 

Complain as we might, the DC area isn't that bad. I've been here 23 years and its been changing for the better. At least we got rid of MB1 for part of the year.


----------



## KWL

DC Used Bicycle Marketplace on Facebook. Washington Area Bike Forum (formerly and still predominantly Bike Arlington) has a classified section.


----------

